# Best BoB Siggy: Round 2



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks like we had a 3-way tie on the other poll so heres another to narrow it down and have a winner for 'Members Choice".

Heres the old poll.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/news/vote-best-battle-britain-siggy-poll-25729.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2010)

Dammit, now it's even more difficult as all 3 are outstanding!

I'm going with Pongs as I love the feeling of movement in his.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 17, 2010)

I've almost clicked on a choice a couple of tines, then changed my mind! Have to think in it more. All good choices!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2010)

Still gotta go with Chris' entry, it looks the sharpest and includes several facets of the actual battle..


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 18, 2010)

Njaco. Love the feeling of "hunt" in the pic, and the lettering looks great.


----------



## Pong (Aug 20, 2010)

Question: When will the poll close?

Lol, me and Chris have five votes apiece. Tied again!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2010)

Not anymore  Went for Chris's although it is a hard decision to make.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 20, 2010)

All three are excellent. Voted for Chris's. The deciding factor for me was the font and banner.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree with Dan's opinion. I voted for Chris' one.


----------

